# Help, I have too much to listen to.



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi!

I have a bit of a weird problem. I've discovered quite a lot of music the last few weeks/months and I discovered a bit too much actually. I don't know what pieces to focus on any more. I pay for spotify, so i have access to almost all the music.

I was wondering how you deal with this sort of thing?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

FWP. What about just listening and not being worried about such unimportant things?. 
There's no such thing as "efficient music listening". That's certainly the most incorrect, cold, and marketing influenced way someone can listen to music.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

You don't. Just sit back, and listen. 

Enjoy!


----------



## kelseythepterodactyl (Sep 5, 2013)

I guess it depends on what kind of listener you are. If you can multitask while listening, then it shouldn't be a problem. Just put on a playlist while you clean house or something. But if you are anything like me, music requires 100% attention, in which case I can't really help you out too much. Maybe set aside 20-30 minutes per day for just listening?


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

When I feel like that sometimes I will pick a composer for the day.

So say today is...Brahms.

I would probably start off with a Symphony or two or four. Then maybe his Piano Concertos. Then maybe his Violin Concerto of Double Concerto. 

OR maybe I never made it that far. Maybe I listened to Symphony No. 1 and really, really enjoyed it and wanted to hear it again, so I'll find another recording and listen to that one and compare and become more and more familiar with the work. Maybe I'll spend the whole day listening to different recordings of his 1st Symphony until I can hum it in my head from start to finish.

Then when tomorrow comes, I'll pick another composer or if I am still in the Brahms mood, maybe he gets an entire week of dedicated listening. 

I find the more familiar I become with a work, the more I want to explore other works. I can pretty much hum Beethoven's 1st Symphony from start to finish in my head so I don't need to listen to it as frequently. I still love the symphony and maybe I listen to it once a month or once every other month which gives me more time to explore and become familiar with other works.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Have you tried listening to two or more pieces of music simultaneously?


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Nereffid said:


> Have you tried listening to two or more pieces of music simultaneously?


No but I have listened to that piece by Charles Ives


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I tend to go on buying binges. Instead of buying an album a month, I will buy a good half dozen at a time and then take a break for a couple of weeks, as my interest and knowledge determine. I've got 7 in the mail and I still have the complete symphonies of Beethoven (Karajan/BPO) from the last binge waiting for a first playing.

It can be somewhat harrowing, but I persevere ;-) One at a time works best. I've never yet failed to eventually listen to them all. Soon, I'm back to wanting more or wanting to hear some old favourites again. There's no end. Such tribulations.

[By the way, I have listened to two pieces simultaneously. It works quite nicely, depending on what you choose, say Liget's Lontano or some droning Scelsi with some lively Bach concertos  ]


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

I try to focus myself. I'm the type of person that likes to really sink their teeth into a piece, listen to it over and over again, learn it, study it, etc, especially if the music speaks to me. I can certainly get by just listening to music in the background, going from one thing to the next, but I like to take my time with certain works, concentrate my efforts, drain whatever sweet nectar I can.

I get in that zone too, sometimes, when you just can't seem to listen to enough music. Try to get comfortable with certain works though.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, you could take a breather and concentrate for a while on other things such as books,magazines, 
art, literature etc. Then you can return refreshed to music !


----------



## Forte (Jul 26, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> Have you tried listening to two or more pieces of music simultaneously?


I believe I once blasted the fugue from Beethoven's Hammerklavier sonata and the _Grosse Fuge_ simultaneously at full volume, with my shirt off. It was awesome.

I do exactly what violadude described, if there are lots of options, but I sometimes I completely ignore categorizing the music I listen to and just randomly choose something. If I didn't get to listen to one thing today, I'll try to listen to it tomorrow.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

One thing that works for me is listening in bed with headphones. This way I can relax and listen to the music without distraction. It's a really intimate way to listen to music. I sometimes make a big playlist of new music and put it on shuffle, so I'll have no idea what's coming. Then if I hear something I like very much, I'll be curious enough to open my eyes and check the title and composer. I'm not sure this is very suitable for classical music but it sure works for electronic music.


----------



## sonnenuntergangstunde (Apr 20, 2013)

DeepR said:


> One thing that works for me is listening in bed with headphones. This way I can relax and listen to the music without distraction. It's a really intimate way to listen to music. I sometimes make a big playlist of new music and put it on shuffle, so I'll have no idea what's coming. Then if I hear something I like very much, I'll be curious enough to open my eyes and check the title and composer. I'm not sure this is very suitable for classical music but it sure works for electronic music.


I'd love to listen in bed, but just can't get comfortable with headphones on


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Piwikiwi said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a bit of a weird problem. I've discovered quite a lot of music the last few weeks/months and I discovered a bit too much actually. I don't know what pieces to focus on any more. I pay for spotify, so i have access to almost all the music.
> 
> I was wondering how you deal with this sort of thing?


I don't--these folks on TalkClassical are killing me with all their recommendations! I have ludicrously long lists of things to listen to that have grown in the short time I've been on this site.

That said, one thing you may like to do is find a book about music that interests you--a biography, a popular history, or even an essay--and let that guide your musical selection for awhile as you read along. For example, I recently got interested in the mutual influence of Shostakovich and his students, and so started listening to him alongside Ustvolskaya, Boris Tchaikovsky, and other contemporaries (along with certain mainstays I can never do without for long). I've always got a few books from my local library for this purpose--though my list of things to read is another subject!

In any case, I hope you're having fun with all the new music you're listening to!


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Well if you want to save time purchase like 20 different computers and turn on 20 different works at the same time, this way you will listen to 20 pieces in one shot instead going at it one by one which can be strenuous...



Piwikiwi said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a bit of a weird problem. I've discovered quite a lot of music the last few weeks/months and I discovered a bit too much actually. I don't know what pieces to focus on any more. I pay for spotify, so i have access to almost all the music.
> 
> I was wondering how you deal with this sort of thing?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

sonnenuntergangstunde said:


> I'd love to listen in bed, but just can't get comfortable with headphones on


I listen in bed anywhere from 3 to 6 nights a week and I don't own headphones.

I keep the remote control on the night-table, in case I should need to adjust the volume. I program the stereo to turn off after 90 minutes, longer than the longest CD.

The trick is to find a volume that is loud enough to hear without straining, as this will keep you awake, and quiet enough not to keep you awake.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I used to stress myself a bit about how much money I was spending on music, and any reasonable person would probably say I've spent too much. However, it eventually stopped by itself. I didn't conquer anything in myself, I just wound up owning almost all of the music that I want to own for now. And I'll be able to listen to all of it - at least once every ten years or so!


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

I am a fan of box sets and 'complete cycles' which can give me hours, days, weeks & entire months of absolute delightful listening.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

sonnenuntergangstunde said:


> I'd love to listen in bed, but just can't get comfortable with headphones on


Takes a bit of getting used to and obviously you can only lay on your back, but it's worth the initial discomfort. There's no way to get closer into the music (except of course when listening to or playing music live). With the body relaxed, darkness and eyes closed you'll hear more detail than ever.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

No you don't have too much to listen to.

You have *Acquisition Disorder*, that's all, and it is a first world problem.








Take a deep breath, click on play, if it doesn't grab you quickly, but it in folder "B." The ones that take you in right away, of course you will listen to, or put in folder "A." The ones you may not get but make a sound or pose a thought as to your being curious, i.e. "What's that about, how does this one work," put in folder "C."

Any of those you can then visit and roam about in, playing through one complete piece -- perhaps pursuing more of that composer, other works in the same genre, (piano concerto, fiddle concerto, chamber music, etc.) -- or by era.

Now you've got a bit of a handle on all you've bought.

Don't buy any more for a while 

With the plethora of recordings in various media, the fact there is more recorded from all eras than ever available before, well, there is just no way nor time enough to know it all or listen to it all.

First step, start checking out what you have, and in that process you are becoming more discerning, to better know what you are most interested in _now_ (that can of course develop, and change over time.)

Stop acquiring (temporarily, of course) know you really will not have enough time, ever, to cover it "all."


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

DeepR said:


> One thing that works for me is listening in bed with headphones. This way I can relax and listen to the music without distraction. It's a really intimate way to listen to music. I sometimes make a big playlist of new music and put it on shuffle, so I'll have no idea what's coming. Then if I hear something I like very much, I'll be curious enough to open my eyes and check the title and composer. I'm not sure this is very suitable for classical music but it sure works for electronic music.


Well I admire you, if I tried that the result would be that I'd fall asleep.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

PetrB said:


> No you don't have too much to listen to.
> 
> You have *Acquisition Disorder*, that's all, and it is a first world problem.
> View attachment 24659
> ...


One good idea is to borrow some equipment and play four different numbers all at once until you get through the overstock.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

moody said:


> One good idea is to borrow some equipment and play four different numbers all at once until you get through the overstock.


Or just listen to some Ives, or Elliott Carter's Symphony of Three Orchestras


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

nightscape said:


> I try to focus myself. I'm the type of person that likes to really sink their teeth into a piece, listen to it over and over again, learn it, study it, etc, especially if the music speaks to me. I can certainly get by just listening to music in the background, going from one thing to the next, but I like to take my time with certain works, concentrate my efforts, drain whatever sweet nectar I can.
> 
> I get in that zone too, sometimes, when you just can't seem to listen to enough music. Try to get comfortable with certain works though.


I listen like this as well so that's my problem. I have so much to listen to and I don't really get into the pieces I listen to.,.



PetrB said:


> No you don't have too much to listen to.
> 
> You have *Acquisition Disorder*, that's all, and it is a first world problem.
> View attachment 24659
> ...


I know this is a first world problem but since I am a first world citizen all my problems are first world problems^^

I appreciate you help but from personal experience I've found out that a lot of times the most inaccessible pieces will be the most rewarding to get into


----------



## Joris (Jan 13, 2013)

I just lurk around here what other people are listening and I look up recording with 4.5 - 5 star ratings on Amazon.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Joris said:


> I look up recording with 4.5 - 5 star ratings on Amazon.


You must have a lot of albums in the mail ;-) Doesn't just about every recording with more than a few reviews have at least 4 stars on Amazon?


----------



## Joris (Jan 13, 2013)

When opinions aren't mixed and it has a lot of 5 star reviews, I playlist it on Spotify. It's not that I buy everything  I still love buying cd's 
Usually I search for something I read here, for example in the top lists.


----------



## earlybard (Sep 4, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> That said, one thing you may like to do is find a book about music that interests you--a biography, a popular history, or even an essay--and let that guide your musical selection for awhile as you read along.


Love this suggestion! I recently read _First Nights_ by Thomas Forrest Kelly, which chronicles the composition, rehearsal leading up to and subsequent premiere performances of certain notable works (_Orfeo_, _Messiah_, Beethoven's 9th, _Symphonie fantastique_, and _Rite of Spring_, to be specific). It totally changes the way you listen to the works themselves.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Forte said:


> I believe I once blasted the fugue from Beethoven's Hammerklavier sonata and the _Grosse Fuge_ simultaneously at full volume, with my shirt off. It was awesome.


That's from a novel by Kim Stanley Robinson, isn't it? Someone on youtube on one of the Grosse Fuge videos also mentioned doing that.


----------



## sonnenuntergangstunde (Apr 20, 2013)

I have exactly the same problem - I blame Spotify, and doing a music history module as part of my degree! I try to bear in mind two nuggets of wisdom imparted by two members of this forum, although I forget exactly who.

1) Strive to achieve depth of listening as well as breadth.

2) Start with the main repertoire first (Beethoven symphonies etc.) before branching out to lesser known composers and works.

Hope this helps!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

sonnenuntergangstunde said:


> I try to bear in mind two nuggets of wisdom imparted by two members of this forum, although I forget exactly who.
> 
> 1) Strive to achieve depth of listening as well as breadth.
> 
> 2) Start with the main repertoire first (Beethoven symphonies etc.) before branching out to lesser known composers and works.


I agree, plus I try to discipline myself to listen to only 1 new recording every week, chewing it well before swallowing.

And sometimes I succeed in this!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Words to the wise, and not so.

View attachment 36419


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford (Feb 8, 2014)

That's alright. That probably means that you have an excellent taste for music. Classical music is extremely good for one's intellect, so don't worry about it.
But if you ask what to do about it, I'd say try finding a composer to whose music you are automatically attracted. Then narrow down to a piece of music that suits your fancy. Then, you might find a performer who you view as the best for your taste, lastly listen carefully for the music. Try not to just LISTEN to the music, but write down the melody, sound and every aspect of the music in your soul. Do this several times, and you won't have to worry about being "random" with your music choices. Go ahead, If it works, please tell me! :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Me too! I'm absolutely drowning in CD's!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2014)

If I had started this thread, I would have made the following subject heading:

Yay!! I have too much to listen to.

Wooden have made a very good thread, though. I wooden have been asking for any advice.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Listen as the inclination takes you, don't feel pressured, enjoy the musical moment and make a mental note of what you particularly enjoyed and explore the composer/genre/era more deeply when you feel like it. Avoid binge listening... just because.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I worry that some of the posters in this thread may be lured into a cull.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

"I have too much to listen to."

No you don't 

Your dilemma is only "which one should I listen to next." -- this is a very different problem -- easily solved by simply choosing something and listening to it.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Musician said:


> Well if you want to save time purchase like 20 different computers and turn on 20 different works at the same time, this way you will listen to 20 pieces in one shot instead going at it one by one which can be strenuous...


Please can you advise on how to get this to work with headphones as I have neighbours to consider


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Always those damn neighbors!!!


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Blancrocher said:


> I worry that some of the posters in this thread may be lured into a cull.


Not really, most cull after listening and not before. No point getting rid of stuff if you haven't heard some of it first.


----------



## danielsshao (Jan 20, 2013)

Ha, I'd consider your problem a blessing. As a student with no income whatsoever, my library and consequently the variety of music I'm listening to has completely stagnated, and I simply can't tolerate the Spotify ads in between movements. But take it slowly: you have a life to enjoy the music, after all. One piece at a time allows you to appreciate everything a lot more.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

two works at a time, one in each ear! :lol:

But seriously, I have the same problem. I just ordered an 87 CD complete Beethoven set. I will have to restrain myself from going nuts. One CD a week is what I am saying. Ah but the other option is find a select set of works an focus on it deeply. I am on my 8th trip through Beethoven's symphonies and loving it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't like to order big sets because it puts pressure on me to listen quickly for defects so I can return the item if necessary.
Doing that for a big set is cruel and unusual punishment.
Also let's say CD #8 is defective and the other 19 CD's are fine. So I send the set back and exchange it and now CD #14 is defective as is CD #3.
I refuse to get involved in such CD hell! I buy sets no larger than 3-4 at a time.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I've only run into problems with defective disks in two sets... Brilliant Complete Mozart and a Chinese bootleg of the Heifetz box. It really didn't matter though because the Heifetz was cheap and full of enough great Heifetz to keep me busy and I had the defective Mozart disk in a different Brilliant box.

I rip boxes when I receive them as I work. That way I know immediately if there are defects. I can easily go through ripping a big box in a day or two.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

sonnenuntergangstunde said:


> I try to bear in mind two nuggets of wisdom imparted by two members of this forum, although I forget exactly who.
> 
> 1) Strive to achieve depth of listening as well as breadth.
> 
> 2) Start with the main repertoire first (Beethoven symphonies etc.) before branching out to lesser known composers and works.


I think No.1 is 'wise.'

I think No.2 is a personal preference, notion, and nothing more.

You can start anywhere, putting era and history time-line in perspective whenever it occurs to the individual to do so, as per want or interest.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice everyone.

PeterB already said something about acquisition syndrome and that is definitely part of the problem. The other is that I want to understand all eras of classical music. 

I'm currently really into Fauré and Strauss is probably next on my list^^


----------

